

Sign-up: like Codecademy but for design - shadowcats
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16lqhiKXyqkN2Pu7WrNIzgwSxtHUZQwdH85lMX6YFlzw/viewform

======
shadowcats
X-post:
[http://firespotting.com/item?id=2083](http://firespotting.com/item?id=2083)

